# Stream 4K turning TV OFF??!



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

So......I see where a lot of people were having problems with their Tivo Stream 4K turning their tv ON. Is anyone having a problem with it turning their TV OFF??!

Samsung DLP HLS-6767w tv. You will be watching the Tivo Stream 4K and the tv will turn itself off. I'm in the middle of testing, so I can not swear it is the TS4K yet. BUT, it has not turned off while on any other input (I will be swapping inputs to see if it is an input problem). I've pulled the batteries from the remote and it still turned itself off. I've swapped in a different TS4K (I own 3), still does it. Again, I'm not done testing (it only does it VERY randomly) so it takes some time. I just wanted to see if anyone else was having this problem. As always, thanks everyone.


----------



## chilinux (Sep 3, 2020)

Is the TS4K getting it's power from the supplied wall outlet adapter that came packaged with it?

Or is it plugged into a Samsung USB or third-party USB adapter?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you really sure it's turning Off?

I've seen some TV's that the screen is so dark with No Signal that you can't tell Off from On.

Lots of TV's have some sort of 'No Signal' indication, but some don't.

Something like TV Volume or Input change would verify it. Or maybe the Power Splash Screen would confirm? Just make sure you're using the actual TV Remote.

-KP


----------



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

I am indeed using the included Tivo wall plug to power the TS4K. I am plugged into a wall outlet to power the TS4K.

I am sure it is turning the tv off. You get a set of tones when the tv turns off and an indicator light on the front. It is a DLP tv, so you also hear very distinct sounds right after shut down. When I turn it back on, you hear the DLP cooling fan come back on, click of the capacitor etc.

I have moved it to another input and it still turns off on its own. Again, I'm still experimenting so I can not say absolutely it is the Tivo S4K doing it. We have not had the TV turn itself off while watching our 400 disc blue ray changer (we will watch 4 movies back to back) or while playing my Xbox for 6-8 hours at a time which are on another input. Not conclusive, but suspicious.

Chilinux and kpeters59, thanks for jumping in with thoughts/questions/ideas, I appreciate it. Still looking for help, and I will post if I find out it is not the Tivo.


----------



## chilinux (Sep 3, 2020)

JeffInDFW said:


> I am indeed using the included Tivo wall plug to power the TS4K. I am plugged into a wall outlet to power the TS4K.
> 
> I am sure it is turning the tv off. You get a set of tones when the tv turns off and an indicator light on the front. It is a DLP tv, so you also hear very distinct sounds right after shut down. When I turn it back on, you hear the DLP cooling fan come back on, click of the capacitor etc.
> 
> ...


Try turning off CEC support on the TS4K settings and see if the problem continues.


----------

